# Atomizer question



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

For co2 introduction on my 90 gallon, I am using a up atomizer. It is on the outflow as close as I can get it to the canister. It still seems a bit misty for me. I was wondering if I can put it on the inflow close to the tank. Would it work or would I get an air pocket in the filter? I have a diy reactor . I made it in 10 minutes so its sloppy looking and didn't use for long as it's visible. Should I just seal off the co2 inlet and put it behind the atomizer to mix the water more? Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Greg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've asked several times the question of putting the atomizer on the inflow to utilize the filter as a reactor. No one has given me a 1st hand practical experience of this but many people have theorized that trapping CO2 in the filter can result in killing the beneficial bacteria that lives there.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't put the Atomizer in the intake because the stuff that comes in can clog up the Atomizer and stop the co2 from going in and can cause a burst if too much pressure


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I know that if you don't put in atomizer (just have whole bubbles) it will have an impact on the impeller, as you can hear it chopping it up, however I didn't try with co2 being in a "mist" from an atomizer and then going into the canister.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I tried them both on the intake and output tubes of my canister filter, i didnt noticed any difference on the efficiency after running them for months. If its on the intake tube, you'll get an intermitent outburst of co2 bubbles from time to time causing some noise. So I decided to just connect it to the output.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All, 

Just to add something to this conversation. IN my output hose, I used to have a Atomizer, then followed by reactor(ISTA Max Mix, $12 dollars from Dr Foster and Smith), then Hydor inline heater and a UV filter. I knew this set up was over loaded with accessories but I ran this set up for about 6 month, I had 100% solubility. Water coming out of the Output hose was crystal clear. Since then, I finally bought a 2nd canister and made some adjustments. I'm now running just the atomizer and the ISTA Max Mix and I'm not really happy with the result. Water coming out consist of very fine mist and it gives that cloudy look in my tank. I mean, I can live with it but I much prefer to have a sharp crystal clear look. I had some spare hoses so I've extented the output section and that seems reduce the mist a bit.

I can't find it now but I once saw this Post-Filter canister on Ebay. It's a little canister that hooks up on your output, maybe about 1/4 gallon in size? But basically this thing had input and output and the CO2 input. I guess the idea is that this thing has more volume to mix up CO2 before it goes out.. It's empty inside so looks like you can place some bioballs to create more turbulance. It was only like $25 bucks if I recall.. I should give that a try..


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what I was talking about...
Jaleco Jaqno CO2 Mixer Diffuser 100L Aquarium CX113 | eBay


----------

